# New Home Build - Open Floor Plan Basement - Should I have theater, if so, I need help...Please



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello All

I’ll go ahead and thank anyone who can help ahead of time! Greatly appreciated as I want to get this right from the start as changes are a little tougher after the build is complete. 

I’m a new member but have lurked for a while. So much great information and expert advice on this site. I’ve always been interested in having a theater or projector with a large screen but have never had the space. I am now planning to build and will have a basement large enough for a projector, but have a few questions, and was hoping that after some of the more knowledgeable members look at my floor plan with dimensions they can lead me in designing the theater. I’ll list my plans and concerns, and follow up with specific questions. Just a note, but I’ll need to have electrical plan done by this Thursday, Jan 23. 


The basement is approx. 1500 sq. ft
9ft ceilings throughout
Open Floor Plan
-for the build, I plan to have outlet install on ceiling for future projector and on the wall behind screen, and cable installed to wall behind where screen would be located in case I go with TV on wall over projector. I’ll also run HDMI to wall, along with HDMI cable from wherever receiver would be to Ceiling outlet location. I want to plan for both a wall TV and a future projector. I will also hopefully be able to run speaker wire before drywall (if builder allows). Not sure yet where I plan to wire for 5.1 surround. Ceiling speakers, floor speakers, etc?


My biggest concern is whether a projector is even the right way to go with the amount of ambient light. I won’t want the entire basement to have to be dark every time I want to watch TV. The entire basement will be used much more than just a theater room, and thinking that I may be better off setting up surround with a large screen TV. I’m wondering if the lights being off along the portion I plan to have the Projector would be enough while the remaining basement lights are on to be able to have quality picture that can be viewed without looking washed out. A quality picture with ambient light is preferred over having the absolute best picture in nearly blacked out room. 

The projector would be roughly 14-15ft from wall (I can go closer, but 15’ is about max), and seating would be similar with only a couch at that distance. I chose the location of the fixed screen so that it can be seen throughout the basement and there is a bulk head drop of 12” running perpendicular 16ft from screen. I’d also have a chair on the side of room so screen that can be viewed at angle would be nice. 

I’ll ask the in the audio forum, but any suggestions as to location of AV equipment. As I mentioned, I’m 100% newbie so what is the best way to hook up PS4 to a projector assuming controllers need to point to console. I’ll also plan to hook up receiver, speakers, and cable box. 

I realize this isn’t very specific, but any help is appreciated. If anything, just giving ideas of how you would go about setting up a theater in this space would be helpful. 

I’ll be starting without any equipment. I would assume the biggest concern would be getting a screen that is best at handling ambient light? Suggestions on size and type? As far as projectors, the Epson 3020 or 5020 seem to get great reviews. Other than that, I don’t have any speakers or receiver, so will be trying to get decent equipment but value is large concern. I’ll also most likely stay with a 16:9 format, as I mainly watch sports with occasional movies unless you can convince me 1:2.40 is the way to go. Check out the attached floor plan…..Open to suggestions. 

Thanks!

Estimated Budget:
(I am not a video or audiophile. I want quality and value, but I don’t need movie theater picture or sound. Decent surround sound with a picture that looks “good” with main basement lights on and ‘even better’ with all lights off. Basically, if I have lights on in back half of rooms, with the lights above projector off, will someone see the picture and wonder why I wanted a projector over a TV. I want to be able to watch on projector with portion of basement lighted. If this is not doable, I am ok with simply opting for a large plasma or lcd coupled with surround sound. )

Projector $2500

Receiver $400

Screen $1500 (no clue on this. I see some screens listed for 2 grand and others for few hundred. Screen Gain?? Open to DIY, but most important is able to take ambient light. Size estimated at 110x62” or 125” diagonal (whatever is best for image quality, brightness, etc.) Aspect Ration depends on how easy to switch between the two (willing to do this manually if needed but leaning 16:9 so that tv and sports are on larger screen)

Speakers $800 2 speakers and sub (plan to start with 2.1 and eventually get to 5.1) 

Wires etc $150 (not sure what i need other than speaker wire and 2 HDMI cables to each location of potential screen)


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

HoosierMizuno said:


> Hello All
> 
> I’ll go ahead and thank anyone who can help ahead of time! Greatly appreciated as I want to get this right from the start as changes are a little tougher after the build is complete.
> 
> ...


Not clear on whether or not you have ruled out walling in an area for a dedicated Home Theater room?
It would be the best option. Then based on the dimensions you could determine were you need the electrical and cabling installed. Easiest to install that stuff before the walls go up.

I would ensure a dedicated circuit for the electrical plug were the Projector will be plugged in and also another two electrical outlets on there own dedicated circuit were the equipment will be racked (receiver etc.)

I would run 7.1 minimum for ease of upgrade later. Personally I would run 11.2 or 11.4 for future proofing. Trust me it will be a blessing later, this stuff can be addicting and while you don't have plans for it now..you quickly can change your mind. :yikes: I had the builders install 7.1 when my house was built. By the time I started putting the HT together I wanted 11.4, which took me a while and lot of headaches to do myself.

I know your in a rush for time for builders so the most crucial decision is whether you want to have a dedicated room built for the HT and then figuring out were you want the wiring and cabling to be run too.

You can always put a TV on the wall for general viewing in the rest of the room, and have the dedicated theater room for watching movies and the big sports games.

Things like extra walls and wiring are pennies on the dollar to do now rather than later. Not to mention ease of doing it now.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you thought about making a dedicated HT room and running it the long way making it something like 16 1/2 feet wide by 24 feet long. Bedroom wall being the back of the theater. You could probably fit 2 rows of 3 reclining chairs with about 2 feet of aisle on either side. Maybe three recliners in front with a raised platform in the back with the couch on it. Just some ideas as it appears you have lots of space to work with. The side out to the rest of the room you could put heavy hanging curtains and maybe built a column in the places you need to put speakers. That would allow you to open the room up or close it off.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks guys for the opinions and advice. I would prefer to stick with one theater or TV viewing area and don't really want to build additional walls. I don't like the portioning or sectioning off that would create unusable spaces. I like the idea of being able to see the screen from the entire basement, and i have thought about a half wall w/ bar top behind the couch with bar stools so you can sit and watch tv from there. 

Obviously, the room really isn't set up optimally for a dedicated theater room, so I'm really questioning whether i should simply wire for surround and buy a large 65-70" tv even though i would love to have a large projection screen. I just don't know if it would be smart move considering the ambient light that would come from other portions of the basement. 

I'll probably wire a dedicated outlet on ceiling along with a dedicated outlet for AV system. Is it possible to get by with having the projector on another circuit or must it be dedicated circuit. Also, I'm thinking about having outlet for the receiver etc on the wall between bedroom and first column. I would assume that i would need more wall depth to make it flush, so it may have to be a rack or table setup. 

Basically, short of buying a $3,000 screen the eliminates ambient light, would my best bet be to opt out of the projector and go with a TV? Any cheaper options for screens that are DIY. 

One other question, if i do pre-wire for projector, besides the dedicated outlet, I assume I would be best wiring two hdmi cords from projector to av system. I may opt to running conduit that would make running any cables in the future easy without the need for running the actual cable. 

Want to hook up: 
Cable Box
Ps4
Receiver
Surround Sound


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

If its gonna be a large room with ambient light I would go for the Large TV then. As far as sound I don't know that it will be that great throughout the open floor plan (acoustically). You would have to install the speakers the best you can around the main seating area, couch. 
Smurf tube for later possible projector install should be fine. I would have the projector on its own circuit.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

I've come up with a similar plan to what phillihp23 suggested. I'll do my best to describe the plan and hopefully i can get another floor plan with sketch uploaded tomorrow. 

The screen will hang on the bedroom wall. a sectional L shape couch will then face the screen with portion of couch running against far wall. the back of couch will be approx. 15ft from wall in line with left post. I'll plan to have a bar in the far left corner of the room opposite projection screen with a tv on the far wall that is perpendicular to bedroom wall. this will allow anyone at bar to see bar tv or spin around and see the projection screen. It will also allow anyone in remaining portion of the basement to see the tv at bar (hopefully a pool table or ping pong will be put in larger area nearest bar. 

I'll then use a heavy blackout curtain that will run along the hvac 12" dropdown header from bedroom wall to post nearest rear of couch. I figure I can attach the curtain rod to the inside of the header so that it isn't visible to anyone outside of the theater room. Also, when curtain is open, it can be bunched up in the small space hidden behind the portion of wall connecting column to bedroom wall. 

I think this will allow an open space without building walls (i may build half wall behind couch) that can limit ambient light when needed. The bar tv will allow others in the basement to follow what is on tv. I still need to come up with an appropriate spot for receiver. Obviously this isn't the ideal setup for sound, but it will have to do. 

Any thoughts, or should i keep the original setup and nix the projector.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It is my own personal preference, but if you can manage the configuration to go with a projector, that is the way I would go as I feel it gives more of a movie going experience.

As far as sound, it won't be bad - the biggest issue will be your low end. Pressurizing that large a space would take some significant sub output, but, if that is not a priority, you should be fine.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Our goal in setting up our basement was similar to yours: multifunction room, not a dedicated theatre. We wanted it to be 'future-proof,' as well as 'child-friendly.' As a bonus, the children love X-Box kinect dance games, so we wanted them to be able to play using the projector.

My concern regarding your idea of having the projector screen against the bedroom is regarding the chance that someone will be sleeping there at the same time that someone else will be using the theatre equipment.

My suggestions as far as wiring:

-Wherever the screen is going to be, run Cat5/Cat6 cable as well as a couple of HDMI cables from your media equipment area to that area; We did this, and so we are able to have the X-box 360 installed under the screen, and can use the kinect since it's in front of us. The cable runs from there to the back of the room where the AVR is, so we can still use the surround sound system for game audio. If we had kept the X-box where the rest of our AV equipment is then the kinect would be useless. Behind our screen we have two HDMI feeds and two CAT5 ports (as well as power). I know you mentioned PlayStation, but you never know what will happen down the road.

-Run a couple of HDMI cables from wherever your AV equipment is to where you think you want to have the option of installing a projector. Some projectors can accept more than 1 HDMI input and it might save you the trouble down the road. You already mentioned power to the same area.

-As was already mentioned, if possible run wire (or at least leave conduit in place) for a larger setup than what you plan on using right now. We had a 7.2 system wired, but have conduit in place that will allow us to expand the system later on, if the desire arises. Our AVR is 9.2 capable.

-Draw it all out, and wherever you're not sure, at least run conduit. That way you can more easily run wire at a later time if you decide to do so.

You can still get good sound in a big space if you choose and place your components carefully. The equipment rack/media rack can go anywhere at all. When choosing a spot, though, think carefully about how often you really expect to need access to it and how you plan to control all of your components that are in there. We put our cabinet on the opposite side of the room from our screen (there was a better spot for it there, and it avoids having AV component lights next to the screen when viewing in the dark) and control everything using a Harmony remote, because we happened to already have one.

We set our space up to have a TV and a projector screen that drops down in front of the TV, so that we could use the TV most of the time and then use the projector for movies. We ended up liking the projector so much, even in full ambient light, that we took the TV out and put it in our bedroom, instead. Now when we're in the rec area, any content viewing (lights on or off) is done using the projector. The screen, the projector, and the distance of the projector from the screen will play into how well the projector works in ambient light. Our projector is an Epson 5020UB. It's plenty bright, and black levels are good.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

I just needed a little push to go with the theater screen and projector and I think I've got that. 

Now that I have a good idea of the setup of the room, I need to start figuring out wiring, location of speakers, location of AV system, and future proofing so I can make changes or updates more easily in the future. I've thought about noise to bedroom, but might just be an issue that I'll have to deal with when the time comes. 

I like the idea of having the ability to add a Wii later by having cables in wall at the screen. Good Idea. I'm still indecisive on receiver location. Originally I thought about to the left of the screen, but not sure I want to see the lights when looking at screen. 

As far as speaker location, without a right side wall, what would be the best setup for 5.1. I assume I'll do in wall speakers for front center, front right, and front left. For the rear should i do in ceiling, left in wall and right in ceiling, or speakers that hang from ceiling?

As another mentioned, this won't be a dedicated theater, but with the curtain it will work. I want the basement to include the theater, but also be open to other rooms and kid friendly in the future. 

As of now these are my wiring plans:
(2) HDMI and (1) Cat5 cable from AV to Projector (what would additional HDMI to projector be for)

Speaker wire from each speaker to AV Rack

Outlet in corner of room left of screen for Sub (also speaker wire from sub to AV?)

Cable hookup at AV

Cat5 from Router to AV 

Additional Cable jack to far left corner of room for TV hookup on wall perpendicular to theater wall (for eventual bar) Can't decide if I want dedicated cable jack for the bar, if I want to simply split the cable and have the same image that is on the theater. 

Dedicated circuit on ceiling 14' from screen wall for projector

Dedicated Circuit on wall where AV system will be located

Outlet behind screen along with HDMI cable in wall to AV (for future TV, Wii hookup or similar system)


Am I missing anything or should any changes be made. I know most mention i should pre-wire to allow 7.1 or greater. I may still make this an option.

Thanks again for all your help. I'll be sure to post pics along the way once the build starts to happen.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Attached is a sketch of the new floor plan arrangement.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

HoosierMizuno said:


> I like the idea of having the ability to add a Wii later by having cables in wall at the screen.


Also consider putting a Cat5/Ethernet outlet there, for a Smart/Internet-connected TV and/or game console (WiFi works, but hard-wired is still better).



HoosierMizuno said:


> As far as speaker location, without a right side wall, what would be the best setup for 5.1.


This was the same issue we had. The left side of our room is open at the front (hallway and stairs). I would have preferred wall-or stand-mounted speakers over in-ceiling speakers. In our case, though, wall-mounted wasn't a possibility, and we didn't want to have cables and stands on the floor so in-ceiling was the only choice. Yes, it's not ideal, but that's life. Not having a dedicated theatre for us meant 'expect to have to make compromises.' In the end, it's still a home theatre and still works great. That said, one company in my area (the largest AV installer in the city) prefers ceiling-mounted speakers for surrounds (unless you insist on something else).



HoosierMizuno said:


> I assume I'll do in wall speakers for front center, front right, and front left. For the rear should i do in ceiling, left in wall and right in ceiling, or speakers that hang from ceiling?


I wouldn't mix wall-, stand- and ceiling-mounted for the surrounds and rears.



HoosierMizuno said:


> As of now these are my wiring plans:


Make sure you draw it all out on paper. You might see something completely unworkable once you do this.



HoosierMizuno said:


> (2) HDMI and (1) Cat5 cable from AV to Projector (what would additional HDMI to projector be for)


You don't have to have the second HDMI to the projector, but if your projector has 2 HDMI inputs then it can be useful. In our case, I have HDMI 1 receive input from the AVR (HDTV, Blu-Ray, XBox) and HDMI 2 receives input from the computer. Using the two inputs, my projector allows me to split-screen so that I can simultaneously use the PC displaying alongside either HDTV, blu-ray or games. For me, it's nice when it comes to watching TV and using the computer at the same time.



HoosierMizuno said:


> (also speaker wire from sub to AV?)


Yes



HoosierMizuno said:


> Cat5 from Router to AV


You only need a single Cat5 cable from the router to the AV cabinet/rack. You can plug that input into an ethernet switch, and then plug all of your components into the switch. That way all of the components can share the single ethernet connection. In our case, I have a single connection being shared by the PC, blu-ray player, sonos amp, and AV receiver. It works great. I did the same to wire the smart-wiring for the whole house. All of the ethernet cables meet in the utility room. I plugged them all into a 16-port ethernet switch, and connected my cable modem to the switch. All the rooms in the house are now able to access the internet at any time, without me having to go down to the basement and change connections based on who wants to use the internet and who's not using it. Just plug in and go.



HoosierMizuno said:


> Outlet behind screen along with HDMI cable in wall to AV (for future TV, Wii hookup or similar system)


As above, consider putting a CAT5/ethernet outlet here as well. In our case, this was useful since we had a Smart TV there. We also use an ethernet connection rather than a WiFi connection for the XBOX.



HoosierMizuno said:


> Am I missing anything or should any changes be made.


List all of the equipment you'll have, and all of inputs to and outputs from the receiver. Draw out all of the wiring  Do a careful job of neatly wiring and labeling the first time around so you don't have to spend 2.5 hours later re-wiring and labeling like I did a few nights ago (no issues, just didn't like the mess of wires).

Here's our setup:

*Each Speaker (LCR, Surround, Rear)*
-speaker wire routed to AV cabinet

*Subwoofer*
-speaker wire routed to AV cabinet
-power outlet

*Projector Mount Area*
-HDMI cable(s) routed to AV cabinet
-Power outlet
-Ethernet port; I don't have one, but could come in handy, if even just for controlling a screen
-Any other cable that you might need (VGA, component, etc) routed to AV cabinet. What other cables might you need/want? For example, our (>6 year-old) Sony video camera has component output that I can use to feed to the projector; I don't use it, and didn't install a component video cable because we just feed it into the HTPC, which then sends it to the projector. It's just an example of the other type of stuff that you might want to consider.

*TV*
-HDMI cable routed to AV cabinet
-Power outlet
-Ethernet port

*Game Console(s)*
-HDMI cable(s) routed to AV cabinet
-Power outlet
-Ethernet port

*AV Cabinet*
-Power outlet
-Ethernet port
-Cable connection

*Flexible Conduit*
-AV cabinet to Projector (currently contains the two HDMI cables)
-AV cabinet to TV area (currently contains HDMI, CAT5 cables) -- can be used to run extra speaker wire or other wire in the future
-AV cabinet to game console area (currently contains HDMI, CAT5 cables) -- can be used to run extra speaker wire or other wire in the future


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

GREAT! that was helpful. I like the idea of two HDMI inputs to projector which allows multiple devices to be projected example: cable along with PS4. correct? 

I think I'm going to go with either in ceiling or in wall speakers mounted into the ceiling above the couch. 

I think i have a decent plan coming together. much better than just few days ago. 

I'm hoping the builder will allow me access before drywall to run these wires or at least conduit. some builders its against policy to allow you to do anything. I have to find a way around that. seems a bit ridiculous to cut drywall after the fact on a new build. 

I'm thinking a small AV rack on the far wall at the end of the couch facing the screen so that lights are not noticeable while watching tv. I assume it would need plenty of venting with receiver, cable box, and PS4 and would need to be open air racks. I'll look around the internet to see whats available.

One other note, any good websites that most prefer to find value when buying equipment. I use Amazon a lot, but any obscure websites I might want to check out.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

HoosierMizuno said:


> I like the idea of two HDMI inputs to projector which allows multiple devices to be projected example: cable along with PS4. correct?


Correct, depending on the projector. Epson 5030 and up, yes, you can have two HDMI signals displayed at the same time. Epson 5020 (what I have), yes with a caveat -- one of the HDMI signals has to be converted to something else (eg. VGA). This is what I do. My second HDMI input goes to an HDMI-VGA converter, then to the projector. I still get split screen, but one input is HDMI and the other is HDMI converted to VGA, still at 1920x1080 resolution.



HoosierMizuno said:


> I'm thinking a small AV rack on the far wall at the end of the couch facing the screen so that lights are not noticeable while watching tv. I assume it would need plenty of venting with receiver, cable box, and PS4 and would need to be open air racks. I'll look around the internet to see whats available.


Ventilation is important for sure. You can buy a rack, or you can build/have one built. Here's what I have:

















The children can't open it. It's held shut with the push-to-open magnets, but I installed it such that it doesn't open all the way. It just lifts it out of the recess enough that you can use your fingers to pull it off of the magnets and open it. I'll eventually make a little divot in the side of the door (high up) so that it's easier to get a hold and open it (for adults) but still out of reach of little arms and hands.

Behind the rack is the utility room. Each level in the rack has cutouts for cables as well as ventilation (just 2" and 2.5" holes). I purchased some 120mm USB fans, a USB charging station, and a Belkin WeMo power outlet so that I can control the ventilation fans from my phone. I picked up a couple of wireless thermometers tonight so that I can monitor temps from a distance.



HoosierMizuno said:


> One other note, any good websites that most prefer to find value when buying equipment. I use Amazon a lot, but any obscure websites I might want to check out.


I don't know if you're in Canada, but I don't buy anything without checking shopbot.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

I think you have all the basics right, but are lacking hard core knowledge of how your plans are costing you "quality and value". 

I would be thinking a dedicated space to get more from whatever gear you buy. Not having a side reflective wall and all that extra volume will be making a serious impact on any audio system you assemble. And the ambient light will cost you in terms of video performance when using a projector (but you have it right thinking projection, and the 2.1 start). And you can aim for a much lower noise floor in a dedicated room. This will allow you to hear quieter passages while the loudest sections of soundtracks won't be a mad rush to the remote to turn the volume down. 

Have you ever heard of DIY acoustically transparent screens and walls? You would then hide all your speakers up front behind this wall and visually remove them from the room. And you can use three matching speakers up front, and the center channel speaker isn't forced down low. (And start with 3.1). 
Horizontal center channels aren't perfect sonic matches, no matter what manufacturers tell you. 

You could plant your bar row right behind the seating. And you could buffer the bedroom with a closet up there, then have your acoustically transparent space where the speakers go. 

Hard to read your room dimensions, do you have a better diagram of the basement?


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Tedd said:


> I think you have all the basics right, but are lacking hard core knowledge of how your plans are costing you "quality and value".
> 
> I would be thinking a dedicated space to get more from whatever gear you buy. Not having a side reflective wall and all that extra volume will be making a serious impact on any audio system you assemble. And the ambient light will cost you in terms of video performance when using a projector (but you have it right thinking projection, and the 2.1 start). And you can aim for a much lower noise floor in a dedicated room. This will allow you to hear quieter passages while the loudest sections of soundtracks won't be a mad rush to the remote to turn the volume down.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of Tedd's post. Three identical speakers for LCR behind an AT screen is definitely the ideal, if you can work it and decide for certain that a projector and screen is all you want there. If you still are thinking about having a TV there then it's not so clear-cut. If my wife and I had known that we would enjoy viewing the projector (even for TV in ambient light) so much more than the TV then we would definitely have gone this route.

One point I will make, though, is that the OP stressed that he needs to have it open, without making a committed theatre-only area. My understanding of his posts is that he's looking for help on making as good a theatre as possible within the context given, not creating a different/ideal context. Additionally, it sounds like he's beyond the period where his builder is willing to accept/make framing changes, even if the OP was interested in making a dedicated theatre area.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

I read that a self admitted rookie was leaning heavily to open concept, but he also wanted quality and value. I countered with information as to why open concept is detrimental to value and performance. Whatever decision he makes, open concept, semi open, or dedicated, that information means whatever decision is made, is now a more informed decision. And maybe that information isn't used by the OP, there are others who might read the thread and use it in their decision making.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

I've somewhat finalized my initial floor plans and wiring setup. 

I'm planning to wire for both TV and projector, and make a decision later. The sub will be on the far wall in center of room just in front of the couch. The AV system is being wired for the corner of the room to the left of the screen. Doesn't seem to be too many options with walls that would allow a closet or enough space to fit equipment along with easy ps4 access. The AV corner will have dedicated outlet, Cat 5, and cable. Speakers will be wired for ceiling on either side of couch, and front speakers (same brand) in wall below and on either side of screen. 

The screen will have outlet and hdmi on wall 6ft high for tv or the projection screen will hide. 

The projector will have dedicated outlet and 2 hdmi. I may add stool seating behind the couch in the type of a half wall, but this will be at a later time.

As i've mentioned, I don't want to wall off the theater room. I understand that I won't get the best picture with some ambient light from lights nearer steps, but I plan to add blackout curtains along inside of the open wall. Being its a basement with little outside ambient light, i'll be able to control it as much as I'd like, as long as lights are off.

My biggest concern is if having the larger room lights on will make the projector unwatchable. Yes, the blacks won't be super black and the colors won't pop, but I'm hoping that with the proper projector and screen that if I have a sports game on it will be viewable to those in the room without the need to shut curtains and kill the lights. Obviously, if we want to have a movie night, we can shut off the lights and close the curtain for better sound.

On that note, any suggestions for screen, and projector. I know the Epson 5030 gets great reviews, but would it be any better as far as being better w ambient light over a projector like the Epson 3020 which still gets good reviews (blacks and color not as good) but much cheaper. Viewing will be from roughly 13', so thinking about a 100-108" diagonal screen. Still clueless when it comes to type, paint, fixed, grey, white, etc. 

I definitely understand that walling off the room would give me better picture and sound, just something I really don't want. I've already had a friend that's pretty techie let me know he's not a fan of projection, so I keep going back and forth between projector and 65+" TV on wall.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Projector Central's calculator suggests that at 14.5 feet from the screen, the Epson 3020 will give you as bright a picture on a 119-120" screen as the 5030 will on a 109" screen (good brightness for dark-room viewing). So from that distance, if you were to decrease the image size from 119" to 109", the 3020's picture would be even brighter, and into the "bright enough for viewing in ambient light" range. Move the projector closer than 14.5' and you would further improve the range in favour of ambient-light viewing.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_3020-projection-calculator-pro.htm

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_5030UB-projection-calculator-pro.htm

Is there an AV store near you where you could check out a couple of projectors running just to see what the difference in projected video quality is in the dark vs with ambient lighting? It's one thing to go by calculators, reviews and forum opinions/suggestions, but it's definitely good for peace of mind to have a look with your own eyes, even if it's different projectors than the ones that you are considering.


----------



## dwayne mifflin (Mar 26, 2009)

If your not in a black out setting a grey screen is better from what I've herd. If there is ambient light then you get less reflection. Most new pro Jo have more the enough light output. I would look for a led bulb. Less heat more efficient. 
Just my two cents. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Why not do a lighting plan and zone the lighting so you can enjoy one area while the projection area can be dark? with the curtain, you'd have pretty good light control on the screen side then. 

I'd save on the screen budget and spend on the 5030. The 5030 was the projector used on the 2012 Home Theater Cruise (pre-release) and it did well during the seminars with the lights on, and when we got in a movie on it with the lights down, it was an impressive performer on the 54x96" (maybe 52x92") screen. Here's the seminar room with all it's reflective finishes, and a lot of lighting. 

If you do a painted screen, Mississippiman is the guy with a ton of experience. I personally have done a couple of Goo Systems Goo screens, back in crt days. An excellent product that seems to see a lot of use in brighter commercial applications these days. 

http://www.goosystemsglobal.com/


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

I love that closet that holds everything nicely


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

a few good points from others. I'm going to search around to see if there are any AV specialty stores that have projectors set up that I can see in person. Seems that any time I'm at someone's house that has a projector, its been there forever or the guy that had the had before them had old equipment and improperly set up. Never really been able to see a high quality system in action. 

I'll definitely have all the recessed cans on one side of basement on a separate circuit from the other side of basement so that i can shut those lights down and still light the other half of the basement. 

Wondering what everyone thinks, what is the consensus when it comes to how the money should be spent? Should I skimp on the screen and go with the better 5030 projector rather than go with a more expensive screen and get the 3020?

Also, without a closet for the AV equipment, any links to av racks or shelves that both look good and provide venting that can be used in the corner of the room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

HoosierMizuno said:


> a few good points from others. I'm going to search around to see if there are any AV specialty stores that have projectors set up that I can see in person. Seems that any time I'm at someone's house that has a projector, its been there forever or the guy that had the had before them had old equipment and improperly set up. Never really been able to see a high quality system in action.
> 
> I'll definitely have all the recessed cans on one side of basement on a separate circuit from the other side of basement so that i can shut those lights down and still light the other half of the basement.
> 
> ...


I think you could do a DIY screen really inexpensive and use the additional budget for the projector - I am certain that Mech and Harp in our screen forums can make some good suggestions for a paint to use. I built my own screen and painted it - cost me less than $150 and was a lot easier than I expected.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, and where are you located? If you are close by me, you are welcome to come check out my setup - I use a Panasonic AE-7000.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Located in Indianapolis, so probably too far for the trip but appreciate the offer. 

DIY screen sounds like a pretty good option for the price. Wondering, i don't mind the work of a diy painted screen, but are there drawbacks. Would a 1.1-1,3 gain screen be better option. I'll look into the painted screens more. If i could get by with a painted screen under 200 bucks and have the picture be comparable to a fixed screen I would definitely go that route.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

HoosierMizuno said:


> Located in Indianapolis, so probably too far for the trip but appreciate the offer.
> 
> DIY screen sounds like a pretty good option for the price. Wondering, i don't mind the work of a diy painted screen, but are there drawbacks. Would a 1.1-1,3 gain screen be better option. I'll look into the painted screens more. If i could get by with a painted screen under 200 bucks and have the picture be comparable to a fixed screen I would definitely go that route.


To be honest, I used the C&S Ultra paint that was developed right here at HTS and I feel it is better than a commercial screen. The colors just pop off the screen - probably helped out by the silver paint used in the mixture. I really do think you can do just as well if not better than a commercial screen - you could post a thread and chat with Mech and Harp about that too...


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

You could do something along the lines of Pocoloco's room, and still keep things open concept. 

You could also put your bar behind the couch facing the screen, and work in the av rack up front.
if you went the DIY acoustically transparent screen route. Then zone the lighting for the front portion of the room, and the rear portion of the room.

I doubt most people can see the difference between a 1.1 and a 1.3 gain screen.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

All the help so far has been really great. The build of the home is pretty far behind right now with the terrible weather, so nothing much has changed from last time I checked in. I'm still planning to post some pics of the progress once we get to the point of framing basement. 

I do have a few questions as I continue to read and research a little. I like the plan above and that is pretty similar to the layout that I'm planning. I like the idea of zoning the lights that will be directly over area with screen separate from bar area behind couch.


Can anyone suggest or recommend screen size, throw distance? Would really like some expert opinions. I need to know fairly soon where or how far back from wall I would like the dedicated circuit outlet on ceiling, so need to determine screen size and throw distance

I've done all the calculators but since my area is flexible in throw distance, I'm stumped on how big to go with screen and where the best placement for projector would be. I'm thinking 110-124" but would like suggestions....Few detail below:

*Projector is planned to be Epson 5020 and will be mounted on ceiling

*I will at times have some ambient lighting from other portions of basement, especially not wanting to darken basement while watching sports with friends. Higher fl's is important, but not sure how high is needed.

*Couch and seating will be roughly 14ft from screen; however, throw distance can be as far back as 28' because no wall behind couch

*As you can see from the prints, wall height 9ft and 16ft wide so plenty big to have screen and in wall speakers for front and to each side of screen. 

*Screen is going to be DIY painted, I'm open to whatever is best in color paint. grey, white, etc. I'll have more time to research paints as get closer to painting. 

*Wall color isn't decided, but thinking about going with darker chocolate color for ceiling with a lighter brown or caramel for surrounding walls. 




ANY opinions or help would be appreciated! Screen size/Where to place projector.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Quick update as the theater is about to happen after some months planning and waiting to finish 'more important' projects of a new home. 

I have all my speakers picked out :

Speakers will be $205 Polk 255C-RT (center), $360 Polk 265RT (Left and right), $135 Polk RC85i (Rear left & right), and $290 Bic Acoustech PL-200(sub)

Next up is deciding on a receiver. I've been recommended the PIONEER VSX 1123 and will most likely go with that. 

The screen will be 16:9 DIY painted with DIY wood frame that is wrapped in black velvet. Most likely going with Sherwin-Williams Duration Satin Extra White unless others have better recommendation without getting crazy expensive. 

Still don't have a clue which projector as it will most likely be last thing to purchase. I'll also wait to paint the screen until I have projector and know best size screen. I'll be sitting 13' from screen and projector will most likely be 14' throw. 

First, which projector. $2000 -$2500 is budget. Would like to go under that if i can buy refurbished. Epson 5020, etc Open basement will at times have some light (mainly when we other half lights on when people are hanging out and don't want every light in basement off) so want something that does little better with ambient light. I'll also be doing some casual gaming. Low lag is better but not a huge online multiplayer gamer so not a make or break. Mainly sports and movies. 

Second, which mount. projector will most likely be just slightly off center of screen. 9' ceilings. ceiling joist has two 2x4 running back to back. I won't have a large solid area to bolt into if that matters. 

Once the speakers are in I'll start posting pics. Also will be painting screen wall and wall perpendicular to screen a dark color. thinking charcoal or gunmetal. As far as paint goes, can you roll paint on speaker cover plates, or is spray paint a must?

Thanks for the help. I realize a lot on here have dedicated theaters, but hoping this thread will help those with open basement layouts that are thinking about projector while also trying to keep costs under control.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Alright guys, ran into my first major problem. I had rope run throughout ceiling as builder wouldn't let me install wire ahead of time. I successfully pulled all speaker wire and hdmi...except for one. For whatever reason the front right speaker has snagged on something and won't pull any further. It won't even pull back out of the wall. Its stuck about 5 feet short of where the receiver will be. 

My question, is should I just leave it in the wall, cut a channel in the drywall and drill holes through the studs and re-run new wire and replace/fix drywall. Lot of work but I want this done right. My other option would be to extend the speaker wire by splicing and using some type of wire nut or crimp. 

Frustrating because all the other wires went fine and now I have no idea what its caught up on. I've pulled pretty hard trying to free it with no luck.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't worry, this will be the first of MANY! Lol.

I think if you're sure the wire is stuck and won't budge, I would probably cut into the wall and splice a new connection. Wait, are we talking CL-2 rated in-wall wire, or just the standard stuff? I guess either is doable, but I think you'd need some sleeving on the CL-2. I would solder and heat shrink the splice in any case.

I wouldn't re-run the whole wire unless you have to. Minimize the area you damage/disturb. Just my 2¢.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha no doubt this won't be the last of my issues. 

My next move to solve this problem ...I've pulled the trim or baseboard around the wall and plan to cut a small channel in drywall that is covered by trim. I'll then drill hole though each stud and run the wire along bottom of wall through studs. I'm hoping i can then renail the trim and save the hassel of fixing drywall by hiding cuts behind the trim. 

Once this is done, i'll begin installing all the speakers in walls. Receiver is being bought here shortly so hoping it won't be long and i'll have surround sound and can focus on projector and screen next month. 

pics are on the way before and after speakers installed. 

One quick question, can speaker wire be damaged. can i assume that as long as no tears in coating the wire should be good. if speaker works can i assume the wire is good, or can speaker wire be crimped where it works but get less than optimal audio. (similar to hdmi where picture can be affected if hdmi crimped, compared to 12-2 for outlet where it either works or it doesn't. )


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If the speaker works the wiring is fine..
The only time audio is compromised is when you're using very thin wiring over a long distance..


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Finally getting a few pictures of my build and hoping to get the walls and ceiling painted this weekend. 

I've been recommended a paint in the DIY screen forum. I've placed the speakers so that 120" what I'm going for. Could've went larger, but with an open floor plan their will be ambient light at times so what a bright picture. 

I've been recommended the pioneer 1123 receiver and using polk speakers. 

As you can see from pics, i pulled the baseboard and ran some wire through wall. The wire in the nook that is hanging half way down wall was the one wire that was snagged and wouldn't budge, so i had to rerun new wire along baseboard. 

Any ideas or recommendations for nook. I've installed speaker plate that so that i can use banana plugs to run from plate to receiver. I'm thinking of some kind of diy shelves are small built in cabinet.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

any opinions on the paint color for wall and ceiling. as you can see from the zoomed out pic of entire basement, its open plan that has ceiling divider. i'm planning to only paint the portion of room that projector and screen are in. 

Already decided on Sherwin "Urbane Bronze" color, and most likely another color similar tone but somewhat lighter such as Anonymous

With this two color plan, one for back wall and screen wall, and the other for back ceiling, is there a consensus as to which should be darker, walls or ceiling. 

I didn't know which would look better, and which would be more functional. I'm almost thinking that having the ceiling a dark color and the walls slightly lighter color would look better and give equally good picture. My thinking is that the ceiling would be closest wall that would reflect light, and so having that the dark color would be best choice. being this is a open entertainment room, my wife and i want this to look good too.....reason we aren't going with everything being ultra dark. 

Also....i really don't want to use flat paint. is it ok to go with matte? thinking matte would be slightly more durable but still not reflect a shine. most likely a flat on the ceiling


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would go with the Urbane Bronze on the ceiling and Anonymous on the walls..
A matte finish will be fine..


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

Quick update. 

The walls surrounding screen have been painted Sherwin "Anonymous" (eggshell) matte wasn't available and really wanted to kid proof room a little and avoid flat.

The Ceiling is yet to be painted, but hoping to go Sherwin "Urbane Bronze". (most likely flat)
It’s taking a little extra convincing of the wife to paint a brand new basement ceiling a dark color. There is a support beam that you can see that divides the entire basement, so I will only be painting the portion is on the side of projection screen. 

I realize most of threads on here are geared to max benefits of the theater room, while mine has to be a balance between performance and honestly more importantly overall looks. 

The screen is 125” and has been painted (Glidden “Snowfield” eggshell) I sanded before paint, then painted 3 coats, sanding once before final coat. The wall is really smooth, but not sure how smooth is preferable. Used ¼” roller. The trim is 1x3 that will be wrapped with black plush velvet from SyFabrics. Should have it finished and up by end of weekend. 

One question with frame – Should I wrap each board, and then attach each together at corner with 90* brackets, or should I attach brackets first and then wrap. What gives best look? I’m thinking the crease created by first wrapping and then joining the corners will be preferable. The corners will be mitered at 45* . Also, any advice on hanging the frame. At first I was going to go with large picture hanger in center of frame, but I’m now leaning towards just using brad nailer to attach directly to the wall at studs along top and bottom. 

Also, if anyone has recommendation how I should do the av rack in the indentation area. I’m thinking about cabinet down low for storage of movies, controllers, etc with floating shelves above. 

Here’s the latest pic of the completed screen minus frame. 
 


Next up is to finish frame, building shelving, and then get the sound system up and running. Once all that is done, I’ll look to buy the projector (Sony 40es) and mount.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

One other question when it comes to painting....

I have white speaker grills. I most likely would like to paint them. impossible to match spray paint exactly to wall color. 

Should i just buy color that I think is somewhat close, or should I just paint the covers black. Which would look best? Just wondering if a color that is only similar to wall color is used that it will look worse than just painting the covers black.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

HoosierMizuno said:


> One question with frame – Should I wrap each board, and then attach each together at corner with 90* brackets, or should I attach brackets first and then wrap. What gives best look? I’m thinking the crease created by first wrapping and then joining the corners will be preferable. The corners will be mitered at 45* . Also, any advice on hanging the frame. At first I was going to go with large picture hanger in center of frame, but I’m now leaning towards just using brad nailer to attach directly to the wall at studs along top and bottom.


Wrapping each frame piece first gives the best finished appearance..
I would suggest using a French cleat..the full width of the screen to hang it..That will give it full support and makes it easy to remove the screen should you need to anytime..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

HoosierMizuno said:


> One other question when it comes to painting....
> 
> I have white speaker grills. I most likely would like to paint them. impossible to match spray paint exactly to wall color.
> 
> Should i just buy color that I think is somewhat close, or should I just paint the covers black. Which would look best? Just wondering if a color that is only similar to wall color is used that it will look worse than just painting the covers black.


I would just paint them black..


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

The border is 1x3 poplar wrapped in Black plush velvet from SyFabrics and mitered at the corners. Each side was individually wrapped and then attached with small 90 degree angle bracket on the back on top of velvet. The entire frame was then hung using brad nailer and aniling directly through frame and into studs along top and bottom. Frame is flush against wall, and won't need to be moved, which is why is didn't use french cleat or other picture hanging method. 

Speaker covers have been spray painted black. 

All that is left is to build small cabinet and shelving along wall and mount projector. Once all is complete I'll post the final pics. Thanks to all who have been a huge help in advice and tips along the way.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

UPDATE:

All thats left is to order and install projector. 

Hope this thread has helped or will help someone in the future. I've mainly been doing this in hopes that someone will have a similar question to mine and find an answer. I've found a ton of useful info and got help from mods and users along the way. I was complete newbie when it comes to this stuff, so although its not overly technical, and its not a dedicated theater with high end equipment, it will be as good as I can do with the budget and layout available.

I've finished building the media cabinet and have now connected all the media equipment. I’m now in the process of properly setting up the receiver and reading through the manual. Figured I could get audio set up while I look for deals on a projector. 

I've also been able to hook up receiver and ps4 to the internet using a powerline internet adapter that allows internet to travel through house wiring and then you can simply plug in equipment to the adapter that’s connected to outlet. I think this works better than using wireless capability in ps4 and buying a wireless adapter for receiver. 

All that’s left is the projector, and I’ve decided on the Sony 40es with the RPMAU mount, I just can’t get myself to spend full retail for projector. I’ve seen a few great deals on Ebay, with very reputable and perfect feedback…yet I’m still hesitant as they aren’t authorized. I could save upwards of 400 bucks which would be huge. Otherwise, a factory sealed brand new projector from unauthorized dealer with perfect feedback seems like a risk I’m willing to take. Any advice? Anyone actually need the warranty on projector. Obviously if its DOA I can return within 30 days, just from what I read I don’t believe Sony will give you the 3 year warranty from unauthorized retailer. 

I’ll post the final pics of the screen in use once everything is up and running.


----------

